# Thurs/Fri - Matagorda Wade Fishing



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

I am looking for up to 3 people to fish with me this Thurs and Friday in Matagorda:

Trip specifics:

1. Leave Matagorda harbor around 7ish in the morning. I have a 23' Gulf Coast. No guide.
2. WADE FISH West Bay
3. You would be responsible for your own waders and artificial baits.
4. Live bait welcome on the boat but I DO NOT have a livewell and you have to deal with bringing live well and keeping it alive.
5. You will be responsible for your own food and drinks. I have plenty of cooler space for your beer.
6. You are responsible for your own lodging Thurs night if you want to go out Friday as well.
6. Depending on weather, wind and fish bite, we will either fish till 2PM or 7 PM. It's possible we will be out there ALL day.

Summary: I would like to wade fish West Bay with artificials all day Thurs and Friday and looking for someone to join me so I don't have to go alone.

Contact: James Brown - Pm me or call me at 713.899.1775


----------

